# D80 or 450d??



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Been researching this for the last month and I still can't decide between the two. Both are with the 18-55mm lens and both will cost around £390.

There is ups and downs on both of them:

11point on D80, 9 on 450d

3fps on D80, 3.5 fps on 450d

Camera will be used for everything from scenery to motorsport. I need your help on this one as it's doing my head in and I need the camera for next week as I'm going away.

Also can Jessops please get a 10 or 20% discount code up :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IMO they are very closely matched.

The canon has the advantage if slightly better high ISO performance, the nikon is the more well rounded camera in terms of build quality and how well the controls etc have been thought out.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Exactly what I thought, thanks.

D80 looks and feels more expensive, because it usually is, but my only concern is it's getting a few years old now. Would you see this as a problem?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

not really a problem, as said the only thing it really lacks is the slight disadvantage in high ISO, if you can live with that then there is no reason not to buy one.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

D80...


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I agonised on Canon vs Nikon, and got my D90 today. For me it was the build quality in the end, the canon however many times I went back to it felt flimsy, and in the past I was a canon man in 35mm.

Just playing with the D90 is a joy, it is so responsive, it focuses and takes the picture almost as you think about it, and feels satisfyingly heavy and solid. I had the same budget as you but decided to blow it on the 90, its bang up to date has excellent High ISO performanace (on a par with the D300). Its got so much built in adjustability I think for me it was the right choice. Oh theres also the 2 year warranty, not a deal buster but just another thing that tips things in favour of the Nikon.

Do go into a decent shop and handle them both, you may change your mind completely!

Jessops have the D80 at £391 with 18 - 55 lens, and its very good value, and is still a top camera despite its age.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

m500dpp said:


> I agonised on Canon vs Nikon, and got my D90 today. For me it was the build quality in the end, the canon however many times I went back to it felt flimsy, and in the past I was a canon man in 35mm.
> 
> Just playing with the D90 is a joy, it is so responsive, it focuses and takes the picture almost as you think about it, and feels satisfyingly heavy and solid. I had the same budget as you but decided to blow it on the 90, its bang up to date has excellent High ISO performanace (on a par with the D300). Its got so much built in adjustability I think for me it was the right choice.
> 
> Do go into a decent shop and handle them both, you may change your mind completely!


Its got the best of the D300 in a D90 body.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The D90 is a fantastic camera, if you can stretch your budget it will probably be a better long term investment.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

m500dpp said:


> I agonised on Canon vs Nikon, and got my D90 today. For me it was the build quality in the end, the canon however many times I went back to it felt flimsy, and in the past I was a canon man in 35mm.
> 
> Just playing with the D90 is a joy, it is so responsive, it focuses and takes the picture almost as you think about it, and feels satisfyingly heavy and solid. I had the same budget as you but decided to blow it on the 90, its bang up to date has excellent High ISO performanace (on a par with the D300). Its got so much built in adjustability I think for me it was the right choice. Oh theres also the 2 year warranty, not a deal buster but just another thing that tips things in favour of the Nikon.
> 
> ...


Would love to go for the D90 but it's more than I want to spend just now. Thanks for the heads up on the warranty.

The one at jessops is what I'm looking at. Cheapest D80 with the bigger lens is £499.

Looks like it will be Nikon.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

There are lots of rumours that camera prices are about to jump 20 - 30% because of the weakness of the pound. Have no proof of this but have seen it mentioned on a number of forums, and it does make sense given the demise of the pound recently......this makes the Jessops D80 deal even more attractive!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

my advise.............. Go to Jessops and try them both as its down to personal preference TBH.

I bought a canon 350d without touching one. I love it but after using a mates nikon i find that better to use for me!


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

I was in the same predicament with the same cameras not so long ago, i could not push the budget to the D90 so after many recommendations and i mean 2 months worth on totalphotography and another forum i went 2nd hand.
I ended up buying a mint D200 with 7000 actuations all the original packaging, receipt etc for £400 i then managed to get a 18-55vr lense brand new but from a private sale for £85.
Not sure if you wanted that info but just incase

Merry Xmas

Jon


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Personally, I went to Jessops a couple of months back to get an EOS450D and came home with the Nikon D80.

Same price to within a few quid. The 450d felt very lightweight in comparison to the substantial build quality of the Nikon.

I was bowled over by the D80 and have been very pleased with it so far. The one thing I like about it, and where compacts/bridge cameras dont come close is the low light ability and low noise levels.

To put into perspective the capabilities of the D80, below are some photos I shot a couple of weeks ago when we went to Lapland UK in Kent. I set the ISO to 1600 and kept the flash down and shot all night like it. All pics were hand held with the vibration reduction enableed, though I had the Sigma 18-200 OS at the time.

The restaurant on the square









Mother Christmas reading the little ones a story









Going down the path to Father Christmas' log cabin









As you can see, no discernible loss of clarity and exceptionally low noise.:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nikon all the way, I have two film SLR's that are still used, a Nikon Coolpix for my pocket and a Nikon DSLR for proper pictures. I also have a Pentax K100D for work stuff that is excellent.

Canon are good just lack something in my opinion.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Typical, I go to buy and now nowhere has it in stock!

Roll on 12 so I can get onto the local shops.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is a totally new purchase so no lenses or accesories that ned to be compatable, then it is best to go to jessops and handle both as you may like the feel of one more than the other.

I have the 450d and really like it, my girlfreind has an olympus but i dont like the feel of that, i could nt get on with it, in terms of image they both produce similar images.

Overall go for the one that gives the best feel, at around the same price all the reputable brands will produce similar image quality.


----------

